# Patrolman Charged With 20 Counts Of Sex Abuse Against Police Dog



## Shula (Apr 15, 2019)

He is about to be crucified; as he should be, but again...keep that same ______.











4
VIEW ALL PHOTOS


A patrolman from Louisiana is accused of sexually abusing a dog and over 20,000 people have signed a petition for his prosecution. Terry Yetman is set to appear in court on April 23. (Photo courtesy of In Defense of Animals)

KUTV) — A patrolman from Louisiana is accused of sexually abusing a police dog and over 20,000 people have signed a petition for his prosecution.

According to a statement released from In Defense of Animals, an international organization that protects animals, Terry Yetman is set to appear in court on April 23.

*The organization wants Yetman to get the maximum penalties.*

“Thousands of In Defense of Animals supporters were moved by this horrific case and want to see justice done,” Doll Stanley, campaign director for In Defense of Animals, said. “A healthy society protects its innocents: vulnerable children, animals, elderly citizens. Sexual predators must be made to fear the loss of freedom and a stinging financial impact. We call on District Attorney Marvin Schuyler to take zero tolerance stance on bestiality and prosecute Yetman to the fullest if he is found guilty.”

In August 2018, the Louisiana State Police Special Victims Unit launched an investigation into Yetman's alleged perverse animal abuse. Officials discovered electronic evidence of the once decorated Domestic Task Force officer's acts of bestiality with a retired police dog.

Yetman turned himself in and was booked into the Bossier County Maximum Correctional Facility. He was charged with 20 felony counts of performing sexual acts with an animal and 24 counts of filming the acts. His bond was set at $350,000 according to the press release.

On Jan. 27, Yetman appeared in court. His attorney was granted a continuance. The trial date has not been set yet and Yetman remains behind bars.

Louisiana state criminal code 89 Crime Against Nature carries a first offense penalty of a maximum $2,000 fine and/or a five-year prison sentence, psychological evaulation and no contact with animals for a minimum of five years, according to the press release.

A second offense has a penalty of a maximum $25,000 fine and a maximum prison sentence of 10 years.

For more information, click here.


----------



## Shula (Apr 15, 2019)

Please don't hate me for this post, y'all.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 15, 2019)

Disgusting.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 15, 2019)

Did he leave his phone unlocked? Who was doing what exactly? Can you imagine being an ex gf or wife and learning about this? I wonder if he's married. 

I wonder what his prison experience will be like.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Apr 15, 2019)

Yeah, he looks like the type.

I know that that is probably a stock photo of the dog but his face says it all.


----------



## LostInAdream (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 15, 2019)

How does one even start down this path? I have never looked at an animal and thought sexual thoughts.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 15, 2019)

He does not look like the average INCEL, so I'll assume this Infidel did this "because he could"; and of course he'd groomed this dog to trust him.....


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 15, 2019)

Gross. I will never understand sexual deviance.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

[Smaller animals usually die after humans mess with them.] 

He's 38 years old in the pictures. He filmed himself with the dog and that's how he was busted.

_Miletski found that though the respondents ranged in age from 19 to 78 and came from both rural and urban areas,  t*he majority were Caucasian men who were educated and gainfully employed.  *Only about half,  however,  had been in an intimate human relationship at some point in their lives. [...]

•  Zoosexuals,  as practitioners of bestiality are called,  typically begin at about age 13,  while the average age of those who are arrested is 43.
• 35% of arrests for bestiality also involve sexual abuse or exploitation of children.  About 40% of offenders have prior criminal records for violent and/or sex-related crimes._

*Dominionism*

_Kellert described “dominionism” as an outlook in which “primary satisfactions [are] derived from mastery or control over animals.” [...]

Other investigators,  however,  later extended recognition of “dominionistic” behavior to include the exercise of “mastery or control” over women and children.

https://www.animals24-7.org/2018/12/27/did-louisiana-cop-terry-yetman-do-the-dog-if-so-why/_


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> How does one even start down this path? I have never looked at an animal and thought sexual thoughts.



There's even a name  for having a sexual 'attraction' to animals and it's called 'zoophilia'.

_*[...]  zoophilia* describing ‘a human being who is sexually aroused or inspired by an animal’ and bestiality to ‘the act of a human having sex with a non-human animal. ‘

Zoophilia is having the attraction or feelings and bestiality is the actual act, or the practice of doing something with this feelings. 

_


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

Be careful out there. Now, you have to watch out for your pets, too.

I'm not sure what's worse. This, or the incident years ago, in a Los Angeles neighborhood where dogs started coming up missing. It seems that the new Asian immigrants were stealing and eating their neighbors dogs.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> *How does one even start down this path?* I have never looked at an animal and thought sexual thoughts.



I think there may be abuse, or tremendous loss, or the inability to connect with other people.


----------



## nysister (Apr 15, 2019)

That poor animal! He should be strung up!

@Shula so wrong but so true!!!


----------



## nysister (Apr 15, 2019)

Look at his arrogant face in that photo. I want to smash it against that cinder block wall.


----------



## fula97 (Apr 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Be careful out there. Now, you have to watch out for your pets, too.
> 
> I'm not sure what's worse. This, or the incident years ago, in a Los Angeles neighborhood where dogs started coming up missing. It seems that the new Asian immigrants were stealing and eating their neighbors dogs.


This is worse. Ugh I can't wrap my head around it and I bet if they start digging he is has done some other really sick stuff


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 15, 2019)

fula97 said:


> This is worse. Ugh I can't wrap my head around it and I bet if they start digging he is has done some other really sick stuff


Definitely agree.  Whether people do or don't eat dogs is a cultural thing.  I think sexual acts with animals is universally a no no.


----------



## frizzy (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm not shocked at all.  Thoroughly grossed tf out, but not shocked.


----------



## Kiowa (Apr 15, 2019)

fula97 said:


> This is worse. Ugh I can't wrap my head around it and I bet if they start digging he is has done some other really sick stuff



Now charged with kiddie porn too...

Bossier City police officer who is already facing 40 counts of sexual abuse of animals was booked at the Bossier Parish Jail on Friday on 31 counts of pornography involving juveniles. 

Terry Yetman, 38, was arrested on warrants and booked at the jail after 8 p.m. with a bond amount of $620,000, according to the booking records Friday evening. 

Yetman was scheduled for a bond reduction hearing on Tuesday, April 23, regarding his sexual abuse of animal charges, according to Bossier Parish court minutes on Thursday.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 15, 2019)

Animal sex abuse + child porn- Death penalty


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Be careful out there. Now, you have to watch out for your pets, too.
> 
> I'm not sure what's worse. This, or the incident years ago, in a Los Angeles neighborhood where dogs started coming up missing. It seems that the new Asian immigrants were stealing and eating their neighbors dogs.



Girl it happened to me in Decatur, Il- at least once. The first time you could argue that maybe he ran away but when came back a day later he was limping a little. The next time a couple of weeks later he was stolen off of his line in our yard when I let him outside right before I was leaving for work. I learned that Decatur has a reputation for stealing dogs. Fortunately he was picked up by the pound and now lives better than all of us spoiled rotten in my parent’s giant fenced in yard but SMDH.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I think there may be abuse, or tremendous loss, or the inability to connect with other people.



That's terrible- throw the whole man away along with R. Kelly.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Apr 16, 2019)

Yuck... reading is not fundamental in this case...


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> [Smaller animals usually die after humans mess with them.]
> 
> He's 38 years old in the pictures. He filmed himself with the dog and that's how he was busted.
> 
> ...



I wonder why it's more prevalent in this demographic?


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 16, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I wonder why it's more prevalent in this demographic?



There's the idea of dominance, not just physical strength, but via the idea of 'dominion' in the sense that these men may feel entitled to 'having rule' over all.


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 16, 2019)

He's gutter trash. Those poor babies and animals. I hope they fry him. As a cop, he really could use his position to get more access to his victims.  I think they deserve harsher penalties for crimes like this.


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 16, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I wonder why it's more prevalent in this demographic?



I also wonder if this is related to their overwhelming representation in death sports/activities. Like regular life isn't interesting enough or challenging enough for them so they gotta push all the limits.


----------



## kblc06 (Apr 16, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I wonder why it's more prevalent in this demographic?



Neanderthal DNA ....I'm starting think a good  majority are not entirely homo sapien sapien, 90% max  lbs


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Apr 19, 2019)

Just kill him. His deviancy can’t be rehabilitated.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 22, 2019)

He’s still alive? (Blinks profusely)


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 24, 2019)

I just saw rhis so y'all have to see it too.

*Three men are jailed for 20 to 41 years for having sex with horses, goats, cows and dogs at their 'makeshift farm'*

*Matthew Brubaker, Terry Wallace, and Marc Measnikoff jailed for bestiality acts*
*All admitted having sex with at least nine female horses, a cow, a goat, and dogs*
*They were sentenced to 20 to 41 years in a state prison with additional probation*
*D.A. William Shaw said videos the men made of the acts had 'burned my corneas*
*https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ars-having-sex-horses-goats-cows-dogs-at.html*


----------



## MizAvalon (Apr 25, 2019)

Not surprising at all that he’s a pedopohile too. Nasty deviants like that are just disgusting all around.

Put him in the gas chamber. Problem solved.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 25, 2019)

Gross....


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 25, 2019)

I will never forget- I was working a blood drive down in Mennonite country in Illinois and a young man came to our bus to donate. You screen people by asking if you’re a man who has had sex with a man (that rule is being challenged as they are rethinking the risks of gay men and blood donation). He denied this question but asked if it was ok if you had sex with a horse. 
We literally had to contact the medical director to find out- he was allowed to donate.


----------



## MizAvalon (Apr 25, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> I will never forget- I was working a blood drive down in Mennonite country in Illinois and a young man came to our bus to donate. You screen people by asking if you’re a man who has had sex with a man (that rule is being challenged as they are rethinking the risks of gay men and blood donation). He denied this question but asked if it was ok if you had sex with a horse.
> We literally had to contact the medical director to find out- he was allowed to donate.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 25, 2019)

^^^ Yeah girl SMDH


----------



## rayne (May 1, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Did he leave his phone unlocked? Who was doing what exactly? Can you imagine being an ex gf or wife and learning about this? I wonder if he's married.
> 
> I wonder what his prison experience will be like.



After reading this story, I read the next article that was about the same thing. The fiance found the dog bleeding and took it to the vet. The poor dog had to be euthanized. I wonder if they're still engaged. If I found out that DH or an ex was into animals, I think I'd need serious counseling.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 1, 2019)

^^^


----------



## Guapa1 (May 1, 2019)

rayne said:


> After reading this story, I read the next article that was about the same thing. The fiance found the dog bleeding and took it to the vet. The poor dog had to be euthanized. I wonder if they're still engaged. If I found out that DH or an ex was into animals, I think I'd need serious counseling.



Counselling? I'd need a taser, a hammer, some matches and 20 minutes with him handcuffed in a room.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (May 1, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> I will never forget- I was working a blood drive down in Mennonite country in Illinois and a young man came to our bus to donate. You screen people by asking if you’re a man who has had sex with a man (that rule is being challenged as they are rethinking the risks of gay men and blood donation). He denied this question but asked if it was ok if you had sex with a horse.
> We literally had to contact the medical director to find out- he was allowed to donate.



Now why would you ever volunteer this information- and to strangers at that?


----------



## SoopremeBeing (May 2, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Now why would you ever volunteer this information- and to strangers at that?



Their brains are so fried that they actually think this is ok!


----------



## Everything Zen (May 3, 2019)

^^^ and he just really wanted to give blood? Because I knew men gay as the day is long donating plasma on the regular that I used to screen with the same questions while I was in undergrad. All you gotta do is answer those questions - No.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 9, 2019)

this really made me feel sick to my stomach


----------



## Lita (May 11, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> I will never forget- I was working a blood drive down in Mennonite country in Illinois and a young man came to our bus to donate. You screen people by asking if you’re a man who has had sex with a man (that rule is being challenged as they are rethinking the risks of gay men and blood donation). He denied this question but asked if it was ok if you had sex with a horse.
> We literally had to contact the medical director to find out- he was allowed to donate.



@Everything Zen Unfortunately,a lot of young man in those communities engaged in sexual relations with their animals..It’s disturbing beyond comprehension ​


----------

